# Strange noise when I start the car cold...



## atl530i (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi,

When I start my car, it makes this screeching noise when cold and it is not as loud when it is warm. I was wondering if anyone has had the same problem and knew what it could be.

I already searched and came up with more belt noises then anything. But when the car is running, there is no belt noise. It is something else i guess.

Thanks.

Justin


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

atl530i said:


> Hi,
> 
> When I start my car, it makes this screeching noise when cold and it is not as loud when it is warm. I was wondering if anyone has had the same problem and knew what it could be.
> 
> ...



Ahhhhh the classic Nissan chirp at startup. Gotta love it! Far as I know, its fine, I have the original belt on mine at 120k and its been doing it ever since I got the car at 70k. Wouldn't worry about it. :idhitit:


----------



## ctrob (Mar 12, 2007)

its your alternator belt...this can be fixed by adjusting the belt...common symptoms of this include putting heavy strain on the alt. right after start up, such as having heat on full blast, winshield wipers...etc....belt dressing is a temp. fix but tightening the belt will so the trick and is an easy fix


----------



## atl530i (Mar 26, 2007)

That's funny because my 96 Altima never did that. Whatever though. I'll mess with it this weekend.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

I had a 98 and now a 2000 alti, ive also heard the nosie come from sentras. But I do know what you mean, my friend has a 95 and his doesnt chirp. Different designs.


----------



## atl530i (Mar 26, 2007)

Heh. You would think Nissan would have done something by now, lol.


----------



## atl530i (Mar 26, 2007)

Fixed.  Took a whole 2 seconds.


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

So what did you end up doing?


----------



## atl530i (Mar 26, 2007)

Tightening the alternator belt.


----------

